# East Harbor State Park



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

So my fiancé will be doing an internship most of the summer on Catawba "island" Where are some places from shore or docks I could fish at east harbor? I have never been and heard its good for crappie/bass. Not looking for anyones secret spot just places I can walk in general.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

EH State Park has lots of areas you can fish, you just have to do a lot of walking to get to them from the public parking areas. If you are camping there, can park right down at the boat ramp and i have caught bluegill and even some decent perch from shore right off the courtesy and maintenance dock during the summer. Quite a few bass in there too. The trail going both ways from the ramp (redbird trail) has a rip-rap back that you will catch bass along also. The boat channel clear out at the SE end of the park can be excellent some days.... it is a long walk too though. I don't think there are any docks you can fish from shore on East Harbor, but i could be wrong.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Are there any panfish to be had in here and how is it with a kayak? I hear good things (I asked this ? Under panfish discussion but idk how often that gets checked) any help would be appreciated as far as we're to go to launch the yak if it's a good idea not looking for any spots jw what's in there thanks!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Oops didn't read about the bluegill and perch haha whoops sorry guys now I guess is it safe/possible to kayak it lol sorry guys


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Plenty of bluegills, crappies and bass. Its safe / no problem in the kayak. In the summer very weedy, just watch for the traffic in the boat channel, although that weed edge can be dynamite to fish. Docks galore, lily pads, and breakwalls if you head out the channel to the lake. Launch at any number of marinas there for a fee, or the campground for a larger fee. I always just pay the extra at the campground and launch there, I like the pads on that side.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Bass thumb your the man thanks!


----------



## 50twizz (Apr 14, 2013)

Going up to east harbor friday morning for crappie. Anybody heard of any reports?


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

50twizz said:


> Going up to east harbor friday morning for crappie. Anybody heard of any reports?


I'm hearing it could be a little early still. Never know though. Good luck


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Any reports on pan fish from Shore. Was kicking the idea of cruising up there tomorrow for Gills


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone have eyes on East Harbor at the moment or within the last few days? Might be heading up there tomorrow from Akron and was wondering about the water clarity recently. Any help appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Look under lake erie forum


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

redthirty said:


> Look under lake erie forum


Will do, thanks


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Wednesday day off work, hope Crappie are hitting


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Are there small boat rentals in any of the harbors?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm not aware of any boat rentals in West Harbor. There may be rentals on the south shore of Marblehead.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

walleye28 said:


> Are there small boat rentals in any of the harbors?


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I drove all around East and West Harbors last fall and there are no boat rentals. Years ago Channel Grove and Bass Haven rented boats as I often rented them. Then along came the lawsuits that drove up the insurance for the boat renters and the business died. Not only there but all over Lake Erie and any tributaries. Our universities keep turning out more lawyers so soon we may not be allowed to fish


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Ended up having to work today, so no report


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Finally ended up getting to fish, her first month was hectic. Caught a few bass! She of course caught more.


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

I love the "old beach" "storm damage" area at East Harbor State Park. It's on the open lake, not the harbor, but it is very convenient, and a great place to take the family. Parking is maybe 50' from the lake with grills and picnic tables all along. Many of them shaded. The old concrete wall (that caused the destruction of the beach in order to save the parking lot) now serves as the shoreline, and you can take a seat on there and fish til your hearts content. It's not the best bass fishing around, I'm sure the Harbor waters are more productive, but I've pulled in both SMB & LMB off various baits. And if you want to tightline a crappie rig with shiners you can catch small white bass all day long (fun for kiddos). And through it all you've got your picnic table and grill within easy reach. 

I went up there Sunday and unfortunately the popup storms cancelled my grilling plans. We did get a couple sunny hours during a break in the storms and was able to get some casts in. Landed a 12-14" LMB on a Rapala crank. Fish had some fight, but he hit probably 3 feet off the ledge of the concrete, so wasn't a long one. 

I'm sure it's not the most productive fishing ground around, but if you're looking for a place to take the family while also getting some casts in, I love it. And the current beach is just down the way, so you can head over there for a dip, if you wish. While we were there there were a couple people taking out/launching kayaks from the concrete stairs in the retaining wall without issue.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hammb said:


> I love the "old beach" "storm damage" area at East Harbor State Park. It's on the open lake, not the harbor, but it is very convenient, and a great place to take the family. Parking is maybe 50' from the lake with grills and picnic tables all along. Many of them shaded. The old concrete wall (that caused the destruction of the beach in order to save the parking lot) now serves as the shoreline, and you can take a seat on there and fish til your hearts content. It's not the best bass fishing around, I'm sure the Harbor waters are more productive, but I've pulled in both SMB & LMB off various baits. And if you want to tightline a crappie rig with shiners you can catch small white bass all day long (fun for kiddos). And through it all you've got your picnic table and grill within easy reach.
> 
> I went up there Sunday and unfortunately the popup storms cancelled my grilling plans. We did get a couple sunny hours during a break in the storms and was able to get some casts in. Landed a 12-14" LMB on a Rapala crank. Fish had some fight, but he hit probably 3 feet off the ledge of the concrete, so wasn't a long one.
> 
> I'm sure it's not the most productive fishing ground around, but if you're looking for a place to take the family while also getting some casts in, I love it. And the current beach is just down the way, so you can head over there for a dip, if you wish. While we were there there were a couple people taking out/launching kayaks from the concrete stairs in the retaining wall without issue.





Hammb said:


> I love the "old beach" "storm damage" area at East Harbor State Park. It's on the open lake, not the harbor, but it is very convenient, and a great place to take the family. Parking is maybe 50' from the lake with grills and picnic tables all along. Many of them shaded. The old concrete wall (that caused the destruction of the beach in order to save the parking lot) now serves as the shoreline, and you can take a seat on there and fish til your hearts content. It's not the best bass fishing around, I'm sure the Harbor waters are more productive, but I've pulled in both SMB & LMB off various baits. And if you want to tightline a crappie rig with shiners you can catch small white bass all day long (fun for kiddos). And through it all you've got your picnic table and grill within easy reach.
> 
> I went up there Sunday and unfortunately the popup storms cancelled my grilling plans. We did get a couple sunny hours during a break in the storms and was able to get some casts in. Landed a 12-14" LMB on a Rapala crank. Fish had some fight, but he hit probably 3 feet off the ledge of the concrete, so wasn't a long one.
> 
> I'm sure it's not the most productive fishing ground around, but if you're looking for a place to take the family while also getting some casts in, I love it. And the current beach is just down the way, so you can head over there for a dip, if you wish. While we were there there were a couple people taking out/launching kayaks from the concrete stairs in the retaining wall without issue.


Hammb.....good information on the fishing option at the "old" beach....Do I know you....? I am the guy that has been pounding on the ODNR door for the last 13 years asking them to restore our "old Beach"...can you send me an e-mail at ([email protected]) I would love to hear more about your history at the beach.......you seem to understand what happened there....


----------

